# So who here bought the GMPP Extended Warranty with their Cruze?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Total rip off ... I would never!


----------



## 12cruze (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought it due to the complexity of the electronics on the car. It may be simpler than I believe it is but I'm not taking the chance. My dealer offered me a 6yr/100,000mile warranty for $1450 at first I think then when we were done signing stuff they asked again and dropped the price $100. I can see spending that much money on the car if it were to break once or twice and if I didn't have the cash at the time I would be stuck. I just see the warranty as an insurance plan that cost less than $20 a month.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The GMPP is a great idea, especially if you don't pay full price (I've seen the pricing guide, they generally charge 2x then it actually costs). It works just like a factory warranty, and the dealership does all the paperwork and stuff for you


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

That's interesting... the GMPP Extended Warranty I was offered was good for 5y/100,000. The price for me was $1100, and was told it was so because I'm a GM employee, otherwise the price would be $1800. But after reading your post, I'm starting to question whether there's any consistency with respect to GMPP Extended Warranty time duration and pricing.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

SCH said:


> That's interesting... the GMPP Extended Warranty I was offered was good for 5y/100,000. The price for me was $1100, and was told it was so because I'm a GM employee, otherwise the price would be $1800. But after reading your post, I'm starting to question whether there's any consistency with respect to GMPP Extended Warranty time duration and pricing.


There are different lengths available to every dealer, and the pricing is the same. They most likely made money on you even though you're a GM Employee.. sadly these days they'll try to screw any one over if you don't know how to buy a car


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I got it extended bumper to bumper 5 year 100k miles for $350 extra....DONE


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought the GMPP warranty as well, but I had to ask the finance manager about it. Good thing I printed off price list from Black Cadillac's GM Outlet. He says that he normally does not sell GMPP; instead, the dealership offers their own Jeff Smith Advantage warranty. But of course, it required you to follow everything in the contract to avoid it being voided.

Anyway, I want to say that I paid $930 for 60 months/75k miles after a little negotiation. Original quote was just over $1,000. It didn't add that much more per month so I figured safer than sorry.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

had mine extended out to 60k for like $600, because I was really nervous about the electronics after having owned a car that had a sensor for everything and everyone of them cost a fortune. But after having this car for a short amount of time, i regret getting it. This car is simple beyond simple compared to my X5's electronics, its about 1 step above a go kart with a suspension.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

12cruze said:


> I bought it due to the complexity of the electronics on the car. It may be simpler than I believe it is but I'm not taking the chance. My dealer offered me a 6yr/100,000mile warranty for $1450 at first I think then when we were done signing stuff they asked again and dropped the price $100. I can see spending that much money on the car if it were to break once or twice and if I didn't have the cash at the time I would be stuck. I just see the warranty as an insurance plan that cost less than $20 a month.


^^Me too...6yr/100K, but I paid $1495. We also bought it on our '10 Equinox. Again, simply for the amount of electronics in the vehicle. Electrical troubleshooting at our dealership was $90/hr back in the fall of 2009 when we bought our Equinox; that rate may still be the same, but I doubt it has dropped since then.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I did not. The car comes with a pretty good factory warranty. The extended seemed like a huge waste of money for me, and a quick money maker for the dealer, which has a pretty strong sales pitch for it. Well, pretty strong until I asked the sales manager, after about the 5th time he tried to sell it to me, if he really thought the product he was selling was of such poor quality that an ADDITIONAL warranty was needed, and if so, then maybe I need to reconsider purchasing an inferior product and head back down to the Nissan dealership. Not another word was mentioned about an extended warranty.


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

All I can say is it saved my butt on the GM product I sold back to GM to get the Cruze. Saturn Vue with a common tranny issue cost me zilch to replace on an 8 year old car. I have had such awful experiences with GM products that I wouldn't buy one without the warranty. (I had little choice in buying the Cruze if you're wonding why I bought Gm again, but that's another story.) Ask me in 6 years if it was worth it...I hope I say I haven't had to use it, but I am NOT counting on that.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If it doesn't break in the first 3 years I'm not worried about it breaking in year 4 or 5. FWIW, i bought my first new car in 1971 (442) and have NEVER had a repair bill over $900 on any of my cars.....but YMMV!


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the extended warranty, but it was a freebie due to some issues I had.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought an extended warranty for the first time with this Cruze because it is a new model, complex electronics and the turbocharged engine. Yes $1,200 for 7y/100,000 mi. is an expensive insurance policy. The finance officer told me the car had about $8,000 worth of electronics in the car. I have no idea if that is true, so I bought some peace of mind for 7 years. I'am not sure if I would do it again, but I will know better in 7 years.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I got one for our Cruze (6yr/100k) and I think it was a little over a $1k. My wife had one on her '06 Trailblazer and it saved us from paying nearly $1100 when her starter went out at 50k miles. I would rather pay it now and know we're covered. Especially with all the electronics/sensors/turbo.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought the extended too. And as most have stated it was because of the electronics. You just don't know and peace of mind was worth it too me.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

A quick search of the internet and found the GMPP Major Guard plan 84/70 (wife drives less than 5K/year)...0 deductable for $1170.00 Have not pulled the trigger as yet....Watching this thread to glean info on the extended warranty debate...


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

CLUBGUY said:


> Watching this thread to glean info on the extended warranty debate...


A little extra info for your reading...

Extended warranties

Buying a Car Extended Warranty - The Finance Buff


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> had mine extended out to 60k for like $600, because I was really nervous about the electronics after having owned a car that had a sensor for everything and everyone of them cost a fortune. But after having this car for a short amount of time, i regret getting it. This car is simple beyond simple compared to my X5's electronics, its about 1 step above a go kart with a suspension.


Indeed. This is a GM, not an Audi. Parts are dirt cheap, and plenty of aftermarket options are available. Plus the engine and tranny which ar ethe newest and most expensive components already have a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

Silver RS said:


> I bought an extended warranty for the first time with this Cruze because it is a new model, complex electronics and the turbocharged engine. Yes $1,200 for 7y/100,000 mi. is an expensive insurance policy. The finance officer told me the car had about $8,000 worth of electronics in the car. I have no idea if that is true, so I bought some peace of mind for 7 years. I'am not sure if I would do it again, but I will know better in 7 years.


Do you really plan on keeping it for 7 years?? By then, the car will have depreciated in value enough that it would be worth it to possibly trade it in for a new vehicle / space ship (I wish!).


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Silver RS said:


> I bought an extended warranty for the first time with this Cruze because it is a new model, complex electronics and the turbocharged engine. Yes $1,200 for 7y/100,000 mi. is an expensive insurance policy. The finance officer told me the car had about $8,000 worth of electronics in the car. I have no idea if that is true, so I bought some peace of mind for 7 years. I'am not sure if I would do it again, but I will know better in 7 years.


The car might have $8000 in electronics (I doubt it) but either way do you really think any one piece of "electronics" is going to cost more then the warranty? Man, I hope you guys NEVER think about buying a BMW or Mercedes......or even a hybird for that matter.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> The car might have $8000 in electronics (I doubt it) but either way do you really think any one piece of "electronics" is going to cost more then the warranty? Man, I hope you guys NEVER think about buying a BMW or Mercedes......or even a hybird for that matter.


I traded in a 1995 Cavalier (which I bought new) for the Cruze. In the course of 16 years and 90k miles on the Cavalier, I replaced the headgasket four times plus a fuel pump, air compressor and a starter. It is the repeated failures that get you. I bought a new factory ordered Cadillac STS and it has 80k miles on it and I have had no problems. Buying an extended warranty is only relevant, if you like a car well enough to own past normal factory warranty.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

SCH said:


> Like many of you, I was offered the GMPP Extended Warranty when I picked up my car, extending the base warranty from 3y/36,000 to 5y/100,000. I asked if I could have a few days to decide and was told that I had a week. Apparently, in Michigan, a vehicle title is mailed to the new owner; once it arrives the car is considered "used" so I wouldn't qualify to buy the extended warranty once that happened.


Sorry to say, you were lied to about that last part.

If you don't buy GMPP at the time of purchase or even before you get the title, it's still possible to buy it later. GM will mail you offers to buy it for as long as your car is still under the original warranty. I get them all the time, and my car has 11,500 miles on it. Definitely not new anymore.

The only thing different is that dealer won't get a commission for selling it to you, and they won't be able to mark it up to make additional profit. The extended warranty also won't be tacked on to your car loan if you have one, though GM will let you make zero-interest payments on it if you want.

So, if you're planning on getting an extended warranty, it's usually not a good idea to go with what the dealer is pushing. You can shop around, see what GMPP offers and see what other companies offer for the price. You DON'T need to buy the extended warranty right away while the car is new.


----------



## 2012ecoTOM (Sep 3, 2011)

I got mine, 6 years |100,000 miles. Got it for 900, was told that was 100 over cost


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought the 5yr - 100k warranty as well.


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Sorry to say, you were lied to about that last part.
> 
> If you don't buy GMPP at the time of purchase or even before you get the title, it's still possible to buy it later. GM will mail you offers to buy it for as long as your car is still under the original warranty. I get them all the time, and my car has 11,500 miles on it. Definitely not new anymore.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is great information. I had a feeling the dealer wasn't being completely truthful with me regarding when I can purchase the GMPP. Personally, I see no reason why I couldn't buy an extended warranty between now and the end of the standard warranty. Apple lets you buy AppleCare (extended warranty) any time between the purchase of a computer and the end of the base warranty, so why couldn't I do the same with my Cruze?

The dealer contacted me once last week regarding the extended warranty, but after I said I was still undecided, I didn't hear back. And I doubt that I will again.

Maybe I'll contact GMPP directly to see whether I can purchase an extended warranty directly from them and when. Or, as you've mentioned, maybe I'll wait to receive mail offers from GM.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Bringing this thread back from the dead!! I didn't get anything with my Cruze, however, I'm not planning on keeping it until the warranty is out. I bought this car to drive while I was away from home for work. I will tell you that if you plan on keeping it past the factory warranty, that its worth it in many cases. You will hear all of the extended warranty bashers out there complain about it lining the pockets of the dealer that sold it to you. But, I say get one, but be smart about it and shop around. 


Prime example: I've owned half a dozen Hondas. Usually don't have too much trouble with them. One civic, a/c went out at 46,000 miles. (I live in Phoenix primarily) that was $2,200. That was the price for a new "kit" compressor, condenser, and labor. The compressor came apart and the shrapnel damaged that stuff. It was covered. Second time I bought a Honda Odyssey Touring for my now ex wife. A/C compressor went out, power steering pump, which took out the rack and pinion and then the master power window switch went. 


A/C: $2,400
Rack and Pinion: $3,700
Power steering pump $630
Power window switch: $800. 


Total mileage 67,000. Cost to me $0. 


For the extended warranty bashers out there, you will never get me to agree that the extended warranty is a joke. Just don't get ripped off buying one. Shop around if you have too. Or if you don't want the hassle. It'll add about $16-$20 a month to your car payment.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Even if a window switch was $200 there would be no way labor would be $600 to install it. Those prices seem about double what you would pay with a chevy car at the dealer. Find a good local non dealer mechanic that lets you buy your own parts those prices get even better.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Agreed it was expensive. I never paid anything, for some reason on the power window module it was the power door locks that were the issue. They took both door panels off and the left and right sliding door panels off. Something shorted out and they threw parts at until it was fixed. They had the van 2 days. 


The A/C done under warranty, they didn't just replace parts with either one. The unit comes in a kit with compressor, condenser, all lines etc. so when I went back for them to show me the problem the front bumper was off and the radiator was disconnected and pulled forward. If it was a customer paying, I'm sure it would be compressor and dryer at most. $600-$800. 

And for the rack and pinion in that particular vehicle, the engine needed to be jacked up off the motor mounts. I didn't see any of that work getting done, so I couldn't say.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I got the 6yr/75,000 bumper to bumper warrany for 1250 extra. It seems worth it to extend the warranty for the life of the loan. It came to about $13 extra per payment which seems like a good investment to me. He originally offered it at 1450 but rest assured they can definitely lower it if you haggle!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got the "hard sale" on it when I bought my car. As a matter of fact the Finance guy automatically added the price in on the financing so I would not be shocked. This guy went from 2900 down to 1800 to sell me. Since I wouldn't bite, he tried making me feel bad about how much all the services cost. I told him chances I won't own the car that long to worry about it and I would probably get rid of it if it had those problems. I think I bought it once in 1999 for my 1999 Cutlass(yes an old man's sedan) but it was only a couple hundred then.


----------



## superdragtn (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought the GMPP at the time of purchase for $855. I did so for the safety of having a warranty for the life of the loan on the vehicle and because this was my the first American made car I've purchased. My previous car was a Toyota and my current car is a Hyundai (The Cruze is my wife's). The Toyota I ran to 200,000 miles and never had any problems with it. The Hyundai is at 100,000 and never had an problems either.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So what specific GMPP warranty would cover the Cruze's electronics like the Mylink, back up camera, and all the other safety and tech features that the 2013's gained? 

When shopping other companies extended warranties, what is the verbiage that I should be looking out for that says whether the Cruze's electronic tech and safety features will be covered?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Why not just put away $20-100 a month for the first 3years or 36,000miles? Lets assume 3years thats $720-3600 saved toward future repairs. Now add in the $1000+ rip off(the initial price you paid for the extended warranty).... 

I hope you see my point, you can save enough while the car is still under warranty or new enough to not need repairs to cover future repair costs. The 5year 100,000mile power train covers the engine and transmission(the two most expensive items). 

How much other stuff do you expect to break? would it not make more sense to sell or trade the car if it becomes a money pit? I sure as heck would not want to always be repairing a car, if its covered under some extended warranty or not.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> The 5year 100,000mile power train covers the engine and transmission (the two most expensive items).
> 
> How much other stuff do you expect to break? would it not make more sense to sell or trade the car if it becomes a money pit? I sure as heck would not want to always be repairing a car, if its covered under some extended warranty or not.


Well besides the engine and transmission, I would mostly be worried about making sure all the electronics (i.e. Radio/Mylink receiver, 7" colored touch screen, backup camera, all the new safety sensors, Onstar, the speakers, etc), were covered under this GMPP warranty or a third party warranty.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Well besides the engine and transmission, I would mostly be worried about making sure all the electronics (i.e. Radio/Mylink receiver, 7" colored touch screen, backup camera, all the new safety sensors, Onstar, the speakers, etc ), were covered under this GMPP warranty or the 3rd party's warranty.


You missed the point.... If you just saved your money you could actually just pay for things that break. $100 a month saved over a 5year loan is $6000(Plus the money you save not getting ripped off buying the extended warranty in the first place). Never heard of a less than 5 year old car that would ever need $6,000 worth of repairs(especially when the engine/trans are covered). At 5 years the cruze will be worth about $6,000 in trade in value(typical Chevy high volume compact car) so who would stick $6,000 into it then? 

Now that money becomes useful.... you can use it as a down payment on your next car. 

Would these extended warranty company's be in business if people actually had to use them regularly? Quite often there are loopholes that allow them to wiggle out of paying for things you thought were covered.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> So what specific GMPP warranty would cover the Cruze's electronics like the Mylink, back up camera, and all the other safety and tech features that the 2013's gained?
> 
> When shopping other companies extended warranties, what is the verbiage that I should be looking out for that says whether the Cruze's electronic tech and safety features will be covered?


Hi Starks8,

In the New Vehicle Bumper to Bumper Warranty the MyLink system and electronic features on the vehicle would be covered if a part is deemed defective. The GMPP Major Guard would cover every mechanical, electrical and electronic component of your vehicle against failure even if it results from wear and tear. I've provided a link to the GM Protection Plan website below. Let me know if you have any additional questions. 

General Motors Protection Plan - Major Guard

Regards

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

SCH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I picked up my 2011 Silver Ice Cruze Eco last week Thursday, and I'm really enjoying the car.
> 
> ...


I did get the GMPP warranty. I got the major guard coverage which cost me like 1,800.00. I could only come up with one reason why I bought it. That was because this acts as another bumper to bumper...but its better than the bumper to bumper. It covers a lot of other small and large parts of the car. Im not sure what the difference is between this and the 5yr/100,000 mile warranty but I was convinced to buy it. Didn't plan on anything extra to spend my money on, but I kinda got suckered into it lol. So far I like it=].


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I passed not worth the 1,800 hundred plus your paying interest on top of that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I did get the GMPP warranty. I got the major guard coverage which cost me like 1,800.00. I could only come up with one reason why I bought it. That was because this acts as another bumper to bumper...but its better than the bumper to bumper. It covers a lot of other small and large parts of the car. Im not sure what the difference is between this and the 5yr/100,000 mile warranty but I was convinced to buy it. Didn't plan on anything extra to spend my money on, but I kinda got suckered into it lol. So far I like it=].


Hey chevycruze2012,

If you have any questions about your Bumper to Bumper or GMPP Major Guard please let us know. We can answer any additional concerns that you may have.

Cheers!

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I bought some warranty cost me around $1800 as well but the only reason I bought mine is because I will be putting roughly 24k miles a year.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay. Thank you Amber 
Ill be sure to let you know if anything comes up. How can I find you on here?


----------



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow I'm glad I stumbled on this thread.

I have my new Cruze waiting at the dealer to be picked up Monday and have been trying to decide if the extended warranty is worth it. Lets just say I got my answer quickly here.

I live and Canada and the dealer is offering a 6 year/100000 km warranty with $100 deductible for over $2300.... I would have been sick if I paid that and then seen the cost some of you have paid. This is the "Total Plus" option, maybe the lower prices I see on here are from different options? I know there was about 4.

I'm still in shock of the mark up... Any ideas how to get them down $1400's? hahaha


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think mine was only 5 or 6 year and 75k miles, gonna have to go look now to see if mine was 100k.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Okay. Thank you Amber
> Ill be sure to let you know if anything comes up. How can I find you on here?



You can just send us a private message, and either myself or the other agents on the forum will answer your questions. 

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hey chevycruze2012,
> 
> If you have any questions about your Bumper to Bumper or GMPP Major Guard please let us know. We can answer any additional concerns that you may have.
> 
> ...


Hey Amber...I do have a question already. Does my Major Guard cover wheel studs, lugnuts and other small components like this?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Feedback said:


> Wow I'm glad I stumbled on this thread.
> 
> I have my new Cruze waiting at the dealer to be picked up Monday and have been trying to decide if the extended warranty is worth it. Lets just say I got my answer quickly here.
> 
> ...


I'm in Canada as well. The pricing structure here is completely different than in the USA. But I also believe your dealer is taking advantage of you with that pricing. 

I have a 17 year, six car, relationship with a family owned dealership. If you PM me, I can put you in contact with my warranty person whom I'm quite certain can save you money. 

Myself, I went with the seven year / 160,000 km, $0 deductible Total Plus.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

One should be able to see an obvious scam/rip off when the price can magically be lowered every time you say you don't want something.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chevycruze2012,

This is a great website that will let you know everything you need to know about your GMPP Major Guard, General Motors Protection Plan - Major Guard

These are the non-covered parts:


Sheet metal
Body parts, panels and rails
Bumpers
Chassis frame
Cross members
Hinges
Trim, moldings, and bright metal
Paint
Rust damage
Convertible and vinyl tops
Weather-strips
Carpet and upholstery
 

Exhaust component and catalytic converter
Tires
Glass
Lenses
Sealed Beams
Light Bulbs
Batteries
Brake drums
Shock absorbers
Squeaks , rattles, wind noise and odors
Correction of air and water leaks
If you have more questions, I would contact your GM dealership.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

